# PC Win7 8GB DDR3 Fehlermeldungen und abstürze



## Desrupter (7. Juni 2013)

*PC Win7 8GB DDR3 Fehlermeldungen und abstürze*

Hallöchen,

ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Jahre mit 4 GB DDR3 Ram unterwegs und habe mir gedacht das ich so langsam auch mal aufrüsten könnte und habe mir nun 2x4GB also insgesamt 8 GB gekauft.


Mit den 4 GB hatte ich zuvor noch nie Probleme:

 DIMM3: Samsung M378B5773CH0-CH9                   2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
 DIMM4: Samsung M378B5773CH0-CH9                   2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)


Hier der 8 GB Speicher: 

DIMM3: Team Group Team-Elite-1333   4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)  
DIMM4: Team Group Team-Elite-1333   4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)  



Bevor ich nun die Fehler schreibe noch schnell mein PC/Techn. Daten usw:



EVEREST Ultimate Edition 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Version   EVEREST v5.02.1771 Beta/de  
  Benchmark Modul   2.4.258.0  
  Homepage   Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com 
  Berichtsart   Berichts-Assistent  
  Computer   DESVATAX-PC  
  Ersteller   DesVatax  
  Betriebssystem   Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600  
  Datum   2013-06-07  
  Zeit   21:41  


Übersicht 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Computer:  
   Computertyp   ACPI x64-based PC  
   Betriebssystem   Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  
   OS Service Pack   -  
   Internet Explorer   8.0.7600.16385  
   DirectX   DirectX 11.0  
   Computername   DESVATAX-PC  
   Benutzername   DesVatax  
   Domainanmeldung   DesVatax-PC  
   Datum / Uhrzeit   2013-06-07 / 21:41  

  Motherboard:  
   CPU Typ   HexaCore , 3400 MHz (15 x 227)  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10  
   Arbeitsspeicher   8192 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)  
   DIMM3: Team Group Team-Elite-1333   4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)  
   DIMM4: Team Group Team-Elite-1333   4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)  
   BIOS Typ   AMI (07/30/10)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)  
   Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)   Druckeranschluss (LPT1)  

  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (1048256 KB)  
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (1048256 KB)  
   Monitor   PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB] (20371110782516)  

  Multimedia:  
   Soundkarte   nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a (MCP68SE) - High Definition Audio Controller  
   Soundkarte   VIA VT1708S @ High Definition Audio-Controller [10DE-0E0C] [NoDB]  

  Datenträger:  
   IDE Controller   Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller  
   Massenspeicher Controller   NVIDIA nForce Serieller ATA-Controller  
   Massenspeicher Controller   NVIDIA nForce Serieller ATA-Controller  
   Festplatte   Generic- Compact Flash USB Device  
   Festplatte   Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device  
   Festplatte   Generic- SD/MMC USB Device  
   Festplatte   Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device  
   Festplatte   ST310005 28AS SCSI Disk Device (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)  
   Festplatte   WD Ext HDD 1021 USB Device (931 GB, USB)  
   Optisches Laufwerk   DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device  
   Optisches Laufwerk   HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 SCSI CdRom Device  
   S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status   OK  

  Partitionen:  
   C: (NTFS)   466.8 GB (231.6 GB frei)  
   D: (NTFS)   464.7 GB (86.9 GB frei)  
   F: (NTFS)   931.5 GB (410.3 GB frei)  
   Speicherkapazität   1862.9 GB (728.9 GB frei)  

  Eingabegeräte:  
   Tastatur   HID-Tastatur  
   Tastatur   HID-Tastatur  
   Tastatur   HID-Tastatur  
   Maus   HID-konforme Maus  
   Maus   HID-konforme Maus  
   Maus   Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse  

  Netzwerk:  
   Primäre IP-Adresse   192.168.0.103  
   Primäre MAC-Adresse   20-CF-30-DA-9A-AF  
   Netzwerkkarte   NVIDIA nForce-Netzwerkcontroller (192.168.0.103)  
   Netzwerkkarte   TAP-Windows Adapter V9  

  Peripheriegeräte:  
   Drucker   Fax  
   Drucker   Foxit Reader PDF Printer  
   Drucker   Microsoft XPS Document Writer  
   USB1 Controller   nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a (MCP68SE) - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller  
   USB2 Controller   nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a (MCP68SE) - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Eingabegerät  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Eingabegerät  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Eingabegerät  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Massenspeichergerät  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Massenspeichergerät  
   USB-Geräte   USB-Verbundgerät  

  DMI:  
   DMI BIOS Anbieter   American Megatrends Inc.  
   DMI BIOS Version   0303  
   DMI Systemhersteller   System manufacturer  
   DMI Systemprodukt   System Product Name  
   DMI Systemversion   System Version  
   DMI Systemseriennummer   System Serial Number  
   DMI System UUID   C0C2A479-8DFED511-8B5C20CF-30DA9AAF  
   DMI Motherboardhersteller   ASUSTeK Computer INC.  
   DMI Motherboardprodukt   M4N68T V2  
   DMI Motherboardversion   Rev X.0x  
   DMI Motherboardseriennummer   MT7009054001425  
   DMI Gehäusehersteller   Chassis Manufacture  
   DMI Gehäuseversion   Chassis Version  
   DMI Gehäuseseriennummer   Chassis Serial Number  
   DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung   Asset-1234567890  
   DMI Gehäusetyp   Desktop Case  
   DMI gesamte / freie Speichersockel   4 / 2  


DMI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 [ BIOS ]  

  BIOS Eigenschaften:  
   Anbieter   American Megatrends Inc.  
   Version   0303  
   Freigabedatum   07/30/2010  
   Größe   1024 KB  
   Bootunterstützung   Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120  
   Fähigkeiten   Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS  
   Unterstützte Standards   DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP  
   Erweiterungen   ISA, PCI, USB  

 [ System ]  

  System Eigenschaften:  
   Hersteller   System manufacturer  
   Produkt   System Product Name  
   Version   System Version  
   Seriennummer   System Serial Number  
   SKU#   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Familie   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Eindeutige Universal-ID   C0C2A479-8DFED511-8B5C20CF-30DA9AAF  
   Startauslöser   Netzschalter  

 [ Motherboard ]  

  Motherboard Eigenschaften:  
   Hersteller   ASUSTeK Computer INC.  
   Produkt   M4N68T V2  
   Version   Rev X.0x  
   Seriennummer   MT7009054001425  

 [ Gehäuse ]  

  Gehäuse Eigenschaften:  
   Hersteller   Chassis Manufacture  
   Version   Chassis Version  
   Seriennummer   Chassis Serial Number  
   Etikett   Asset-1234567890  
   Gehäusetyp   Desktopgehäuse  
   Boot-Up Status   Sicher  
   Netzteilstatus   Sicher  
   Temperaturstatus   Sicher  
   Sicherheitsstatus   Keine  

 [ Speichercontroller ]  

  Speichercontroller Eigenschaften:  
   Fehlerkorrekturmethode   64-bit ECC  
   Fehlerkorrektur   Keine  
   Unterstützter Speicher Interleave   1-Way  
   Aktueller Speicher Interleave   1-Way  
   Unterstützte Speichergeschwindigkeit   70ns, 60ns  
   Unterstützte Speichertypen   DIMM, SDRAM  
   Unterstützte Speicherspannung   3.3V  
   Maximale Speichermodulgröße   2048 MB  
   Speichersteckplätze   4  

 [ Prozessoren / AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor ]  

  Prozessor Eigenschaften:  
   Hersteller   AMD  
   Version   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor  
   Seriennummer   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Etikett   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Teilenummer   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Externer Takt   200 MHz  
   Maximaler Takt   3500 MHz  
   Aktueller Takt   3000 MHz  
   Typ   Central Processor  
   Spannung   1.5 V  
   Status   Aktiviert  
   Sockelbezeichnung   AM3  
   HTT / CMP Einheiten   0 / 6  

 [ Cache / L1-Cache ]  

  Cache Eigenschaften:  
   Typ   Intern  
   Status   Aktiviert  
   Betriebmodus   Varies with Memory Address  
   Assoziativität   4-way Set-Associative  
   Maximale Größe   768 KB  
   Installierte Größe   768 KB  
   Unterstützter SRAM Typ   Pipeline Burst  
   Aktueller SRAM Typ   Pipeline Burst  
   Fehlerkorrektur   Single-bit ECC  
   Sockelbezeichnung   L1-Cache  

 [ Cache / L2-Cache ]  

  Cache Eigenschaften:  
   Typ   Intern  
   Status   Aktiviert  
   Betriebmodus   Varies with Memory Address  
   Assoziativität   4-way Set-Associative  
   Maximale Größe   3072 KB  
   Installierte Größe   3072 KB  
   Unterstützter SRAM Typ   Pipeline Burst  
   Aktueller SRAM Typ   Pipeline Burst  
   Fehlerkorrektur   Single-bit ECC  
   Sockelbezeichnung   L2-Cache  

 [ Cache / L3-Cache ]  

  Cache Eigenschaften:  
   Typ   Intern  
   Status   Aktiviert  
   Betriebmodus   Varies with Memory Address  
   Assoziativität   4-way Set-Associative  
   Maximale Größe   6144 KB  
   Installierte Größe   6144 KB  
   Unterstützter SRAM Typ   Pipeline Burst  
   Aktueller SRAM Typ   Pipeline Burst  
   Fehlerkorrektur   Single-bit ECC  
   Sockelbezeichnung   L3-Cache  

 [ Speichermodule / DIMM0 ]  

  Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:  
   Sockelbezeichnung   DIMM0  
   Installierte Größe   Nicht installiert  
   Aktivierte Größe   Nicht installiert  

 [ Speichermodule / DIMM1 ]  

  Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:  
   Sockelbezeichnung   DIMM1  
   Installierte Größe   Nicht installiert  
   Aktivierte Größe   Nicht installiert  

 [ Speichermodule / DIMM2 ]  

  Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:  
   Sockelbezeichnung   DIMM2  
   Typ   ECC, DIMM  
   Geschwindigkeit   70 ns, 60 ns  
   Installierte Größe   4096 MB  
   Aktivierte Größe   4096 MB  

 [ Speichermodule / DIMM3 ]  

  Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:  
   Sockelbezeichnung   DIMM3  
   Typ   ECC, DIMM  
   Geschwindigkeit   70 ns, 60 ns  
   Installierte Größe   4096 MB  
   Aktivierte Größe   4096 MB  

 [ Speichergeräte / DIMM0 ]  

  Speicher Eigenschaften:  
   Bauform (Form Factor)   DIMM  
   Geräteort   DIMM0  
   Bankort   BANK0  
   Hersteller   Manufacturer0  
   Seriennummer   SerNum0  
   Etikett   AssetTagNum0  
   Teilenummer   PartNum0  

 [ Speichergeräte / DIMM1 ]  

  Speicher Eigenschaften:  
   Bauform (Form Factor)   DIMM  
   Geräteort   DIMM1  
   Bankort   BANK1  
   Hersteller   Manufacturer1  
   Seriennummer   SerNum1  
   Etikett   AssetTagNum1  
   Teilenummer   PartNum1  

 [ Speichergeräte / DIMM2 ]  

  Speicher Eigenschaften:  
   Bauform (Form Factor)   DIMM  
   Details   Synchronous  
   Größe   4096 MB  
   Geschwindigkeit   1333 MHz  
   Gesamtbreite   64 Bit  
   Datenbreite   64 Bit  
   Geräteort   DIMM2  
   Bankort   BANK2  
   Hersteller   Manufacturer2  
   Seriennummer   SerNum2  
   Etikett   AssetTagNum2  
   Teilenummer   PartNum2  

 [ Speichergeräte / DIMM3 ]  

  Speicher Eigenschaften:  
   Bauform (Form Factor)   DIMM  
   Details   Synchronous  
   Größe   4096 MB  
   Geschwindigkeit   1333 MHz  
   Gesamtbreite   64 Bit  
   Datenbreite   64 Bit  
   Geräteort   DIMM3  
   Bankort   BANK3  
   Hersteller   Manufacturer3  
   Seriennummer   SerNum3  
   Etikett   AssetTagNum3  
   Teilenummer   PartNum3  

 [ Steckplätze / PCIEX16 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCIEX16  
   Typ   PCI-E x1  
   Status   Belegt  
   Datenbusbreite   x16  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Steckplätze / PCIEX1_1 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCIEX1_1  
   Typ   PCI-E x1  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   x1  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Steckplätze / PCIEX1_2 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCIEX1_2  
   Typ   PCI-E x1  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   x1  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI1 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI1  
   Typ   PCI  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   32-bit  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI2 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI2  
   Typ   PCI  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   32-bit  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI3 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI3  
   Typ   PCI  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   32-bit  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Steckplätze / PCI4 ]  

  Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:  
   Steckplatzbezeichnung   PCI4  
   Typ   PCI  
   Status   Frei  
   Datenbusbreite   32-bit  
   Länge   Kurz  

 [ Anschlüsse / Keyboard ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Keyboard Port  
   Bezeichnung intern   PS/2 KeyBoard  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   Tastatur  
   Anschlusstyp extern   PS/2  

 [ Anschlüsse / PS/2 Mouse ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Mouse Port  
   Bezeichnung intern   PS/2 Mouse  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   PS/2 Mouse  
   Anschlusstyp extern   PS/2  

 [ Anschlüsse / USB12 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   USB  
   Bezeichnung intern   USB12  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   USB12  
   Anschlusstyp extern   USB  

 [ Anschlüsse / USB34 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   USB  
   Bezeichnung intern   USB34  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   USB34  
   Anschlusstyp extern   USB  

 [ Anschlüsse / USB56 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   USB  
   Bezeichnung intern   USB56  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   USB56  
   Anschlusstyp extern   USB  

 [ Anschlüsse / USB78 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   USB  
   Bezeichnung intern   USB78  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   USB78  
   Anschlusstyp extern   USB  

 [ Anschlüsse / USB910 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   USB  
   Bezeichnung intern   USB910  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   USB910  
   Anschlusstyp extern   USB  

 [ Anschlüsse / LPT 1 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Parallel Port ECP/EPP  
   Bezeichnung intern   LPT Port  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   LPT 1  
   Anschlusstyp extern   DB-25 pin male  

 [ Anschlüsse / COM A ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Serial Port 16550A Compatible  
   Bezeichnung intern   COM Port  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   COM A  
   Anschlusstyp extern   DB-9 pin male  

 [ Anschlüsse / Audio_Line_In ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Audio Port  
   Bezeichnung intern   Audio_Line_In  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   Audio_Line_In  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Mini-jack (headphones)  

 [ Anschlüsse / Audio_Line_Out ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Audio Port  
   Bezeichnung intern   Audio_Line_Out  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   Audio_Line_Out  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Mini-jack (headphones)  

 [ Anschlüsse / Audio_Mic_In ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Audio Port  
   Bezeichnung intern   Audio_Mic_In  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   Audio_Mic_In  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Mini-jack (headphones)  

 [ Anschlüsse / LAN ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Portart   Network Port  
   Bezeichnung intern   LAN  
   Anschlusstyp intern   Keine  
   Bezeichnung extern   LAN  
   Anschlusstyp extern   RJ-45  

 [ Anschlüsse / SPDIF_OUT ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   SPDIF_OUT  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / PRI IDE ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   PRI IDE  
   Anschlusstyp intern   On-Board IDE  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / AAFP ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   AAFP  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / SPEAKER ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   SPEAKER  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / PANEL ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   PANEL  
   Anschlusstyp intern   9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / CPU FAN ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   CPU FAN  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / CHA FAN ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   CHA FAN  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / SATA1 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   SATA1  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / SATA2 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   SATA2  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / SATA3 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   SATA3  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ Anschlüsse / SATA4 ]  

  Portanschluss Eigenschaften:  
   Bezeichnung intern   SATA4  
   Anschlusstyp extern   Keine  

 [ On-Board Komponenten / To Be Filled By O.E.M. ]  

  On-Board Geräteeigenschaften:  
   Beschreibung   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   Typ   SCSI Controller  
   Status   Deaktiviert  

 [ Verschiedenes ]  

  Verschiedenes:  
   OEM String   20CF30DA9AAF  
   OEM String   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   OEM String   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  
   OEM String   To Be Filled By O.E.M.  


Overclock 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU-Eigenschaften:  
   CPU Typ   HexaCore  
   Engineering Sample   Nein  
   CPUID CPU Name   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor  
   CPUID Revision   00100FA0h  
   CPU VID   1.4750 V  
   North Bridge VID   1.1500 V  

  CPU Geschwindigkeit:  
   CPU Takt   3472.1 MHz (Original: 3500 MHz)  
   CPU Multiplikator   15x  
   CPU FSB   231.5 MHz (Original: 200 MHz, overclock: 16 
   HyperTransport Takt   1157.4 MHz  
   North Bridge Takt    2314.7 MHz  
   Speicherbus   771.6 MHz  
   DRAM:FSB Verhältnis   20:6  

  CPU Cache:  
   L1 Code Cache   64 KB per core  
   L1 Datencache   64 KB per core  
   L2 Cache   512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)  
   L3 Cache   6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)  

  Motherboard Eigenschaften:  
   Motherboard ID   64-0303-000001-00101111-073010-MCP68SE$A1705000_BIOS DATE: 07/30/10 12:30:09 VER: 08.00.14  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  

  Chipsatz Eigenschaften:  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10  
   Speicher Timings   9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   Command Rate (CR)   1T  
   DIMM3: Team Group Team-Elite-1333   4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)  
   DIMM4: Team Group Team-Elite-1333   4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)  

  BIOS Eigenschaften:  
   Datum System BIOS   07/30/10  
   Datum Video BIOS   01/11/11  
   DMI BIOS Version   0303  


Energieverwaltung 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Energieverwaltungs Eigenschaften:  
   Aktuelle Stromquelle   Netzanschluss  
   Akkustatus   Kein Akku  
   Akkulaufzeit gesamt   Unbekannt  
   Verbleibende Akkulaufzeit   Unbekannt  


Tragbarer Computer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Centrino (Carmel) Platform Zugehörigkeit:  
   CPU: Intel Pentium M (Banias/Dothan)   Nein (HexaCore )  
   Chipsatz: Intel i855GM/PM   Nein (nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10)  
   WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless   Nein  
   System: Centrino übereinstimmend   Nein  

  Centrino (Sonoma) Platform Zugehörigkeit:  
   CPU: Intel Pentium M (Dothan)   Nein (HexaCore )  
   Chipsatz: Intel i915GM/PM   Nein (nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10)  
   WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless   Nein  
   System: Centrino übereinstimmend   Nein  

  Centrino (Napa) Platform Zugehörigkeit:  
   CPU: Intel Core (Yonah) / Core 2 (Merom)   Nein (HexaCore )  
   Chipsatz: Intel i945GM/PM   Nein (nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10)  
   WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945   Nein  
   System: Centrino übereinstimmend   Nein  

  Centrino (Santa Rosa) Platform Zugehörigkeit:  
   CPU: Intel Core 2 (Merom/Penryn)   Nein (HexaCore )  
   Chipsatz: Intel GM965/PM965   Nein (nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10)  
   WLAN: Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965   Nein  
   System: Centrino übereinstimmend   Nein  

  Centrino (Montevina) Platform Zugehörigkeit:  
   CPU: Intel Core 2 (Penryn)   Nein (HexaCore )  
   Chipsatz: Intel GM45/GM47/GS45/PM45   Nein (nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD K10)  
   WLAN: Intel WiFi Link 5000 Series   Nein  
   System: Centrino übereinstimmend   Nein  


Sensoren 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Sensor Eigenschaften:  
   Sensortyp   ITE IT8705F (ISA 290h)  
   GPU Sensortyp   Driver (NV-DRV)  

  Temperaturen:  
   Motherboard   25 °C (77 °F)  
   1. CPU / 1. Kern   23 °C (73 °F)  
   1. CPU / 2. Kern   23 °C (73 °F)  
   1. CPU / 3. Kern   23 °C (73 °F)  
   1. CPU / 4. Kern   23 °C (73 °F)  
   1. CPU / 5. Kern   23 °C (73 °F)  
   1. CPU / 6. Kern   23 °C (73 °F)  
   MCP   57 °C (135 °F)  
   Aux   35 °C (95 °F)  
   Grafikprozessor (GPU)   32 °C (90 °F)  
   Seagate ST31000528AS   29 °C (84 °F)  
   WDC WD10EADS-11M2B2   38 °C (100 °F)  

  Kühllüfter:  
   CPU   134 RPM  

  Spannungswerte:  
   CPU Kern   3.84 V  
   +2.5 V   3.89 V  
   +3.3 V   1.63 V  
   +5 V   3.74 V  
   +12 V   11.90 V  
   +5 V Bereitschaftsmodus   0.99 V  
   VBAT Batterie   2.22 V  
   Debug Info F   4F FF FF  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info T   35 25 128  
   Debug Info V   F0 F3 66 8B BA DF 80 (C5)  
   ITE 87xx HWMonitor Port   0290  
   ITE 87xx Device ID   8721  
   ITE 87xx Version   01  
   Winbond SuperIO HWMonitor Port   0000  
   Winbond SuperIO Device ID   FFFF  
   Fintek SuperIO HWMonitor Port   0000  
   Fintek SuperIO Device ID   0000  
   LPC47 SuperIO HWMonitor Port   0000  
   LPC47 SuperIO Device ID   FFFF  


CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU-Eigenschaften:  
   CPU Typ   HexaCore , 3400 MHz (15 x 227)  
   Befehlssatz   x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A  
   Vorgesehene Taktung   3500 MHz  
   Min / Max CPU Multiplikator   5.0x / 17.5x  
   Engineering Sample   Nein  
   L1 Code Cache   64 KB per core  
   L1 Datencache   64 KB per core  
   L2 Cache   512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)  
   L3 Cache   6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)  

  Multi CPU:  
   Motherboard ID   TEMPLATE  
   CPU #1   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor, 3013 MHz  
   CPU #2   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor, 3013 MHz  
   CPU #3   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor, 3013 MHz  
   CPU #4   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor, 3013 MHz  
   CPU #5   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor, 3013 MHz  
   CPU #6   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor, 3013 MHz  

  CPU Auslastung:  
   1. CPU / 1. Kern   0 %  
   1. CPU / 2. Kern   0 %  
   1. CPU / 3. Kern   0 %  
   1. CPU / 4. Kern   0 %  
   1. CPU / 5. Kern   0 %  
   1. CPU / 6. Kern   0 %  


CPUID 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPUID Eigenschaften:  
   CPUID Hersteller   AuthenticAMD  
   CPUID CPU Name   AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor  
   CPUID Revision   00100FA0h  
   Erweiterte CPUID Revision   00100FA0h  
   AMD Markenzeichen ID   0070h (Unknown)  
   Plattform ID   D6h (Socket AM2+)  
   HTT / CMP Einheiten   0 / 6  

  Befehlssatz:  
   64-bit x86-Erweiterung (AMD64, Intel64)   Unterstützt  
   AMD 3DNow!   Unterstützt  
   AMD 3DNow! Professional   Unterstützt  
   AMD 3DNowPrefetch   Unterstützt  
   AMD Enhanced 3DNow!   Unterstützt  
   AMD Extended MMX   Unterstützt  
   AMD MisAligned SSE   Unterstützt  
   AMD SSE4A   Unterstützt  
   AMD SSE5   Nicht unterstützt  
   Cyrix Extended MMX   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA-64   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA MMX   Unterstützt  
   IA SSE   Unterstützt  
   IA SSE 2   Unterstützt  
   IA SSE 3   Unterstützt  
   IA Supplemental SSE 3   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA SSE 4.1   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA SSE 4.2   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA AVX   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA FMA   Nicht unterstützt  
   IA AES Extensions   Nicht unterstützt  
   VIA Alternate Instruction Set   Nicht unterstützt  
   CLFLUSH Befehl   Unterstützt  
   CMPXCHG8B Befehl   Unterstützt  
   CMPXCHG16B Befehl   Unterstützt  
   Conditional Move Befehl   Unterstützt  
   LZCNT Befehl   Unterstützt  
   MONITOR / MWAIT Befehl   Unterstützt  
   MOVBE Befehl   Nicht unterstützt  
   PCLMULQDQ Befehl   Nicht unterstützt  
   POPCNT Befehl   Unterstützt  
   RDTSCP Befehl   Unterstützt  
   SYSCALL / SYSRET Befehl   Unterstützt  
   SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Befehl   Unterstützt  
   VIA FEMMS Befehl   Nicht unterstützt  

  Sicherheits Besonderheiten:  
   Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Advanced Cryptography Engine 2 (ACE2)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Dateiausführungsverhinderung (DEP, NX, EDB)   Unterstützt  
   Hardware Zufallsnummern Generator (RNG)   Nicht unterstützt  
   PadLock Hash Engine (PHE)   Nicht unterstützt  
   PadLock Montgomery Multiplier (PMM)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Prozessor Seriennummer (PSN)   Nicht unterstützt  

  Energieverwaltungs Fähigkeiten:  
   Automatic Clock Control   Nicht unterstützt  
   Digital Thermometer   Unterstützt  
   Dynamic FSB Frequency Switching   Nicht unterstützt  
   Enhanced Halt State (C1E)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Frequency ID Control   Nicht unterstützt  
   Hardware P-State Control   Unterstützt  
   LongRun   Nicht unterstützt  
   LongRun Table Interface   Nicht unterstützt  
   PowerSaver 1.0   Nicht unterstützt  
   PowerSaver 2.0   Nicht unterstützt  
   PowerSaver 3.0   Nicht unterstützt  
   Processor Duty Cycle Control   Nicht unterstützt  
   Software Thermal Control   Unterstützt  
   Temperatur Sensing Diode   Unterstützt  
   Thermal Monitor 1   Nicht unterstützt  
   Thermal Monitor 2   Nicht unterstützt  
   Thermal Monitoring   Unterstützt  
   Thermal Trip   Unterstützt  
   Voltage ID Control   Nicht unterstützt  

  CPUID Besonderheiten:  
   1 GB Page Size   Unterstützt  
   36-bit Page Size Extension   Unterstützt  
   Address Region Registers (ARR)   Nicht unterstützt  
   CPL Qualified Debug Store   Nicht unterstützt  
   Debug Trace Store   Nicht unterstützt  
   Debugging Extension   Unterstützt  
   Direct Cache Access   Nicht unterstützt  
   Dynamic Acceleration Technology (IDA)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Fast Save & Restore   Unterstützt  
   Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Invariant Time Stamp Counter   Unterstützt  
   L1 Context ID   Nicht unterstützt  
   Local APIC On Chip   Unterstützt  
   Machine Check Architecture (MCA)   Unterstützt  
   Machine Check Exception (MCE)   Unterstützt  
   Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)   Unterstützt  
   Model Specific Registers (MSR)   Unterstützt  
   Nested Paging   Unterstützt  
   Page Attribute Table (PAT)   Unterstützt  
   Page Global Extension   Unterstützt  
   Page Size Extension (PSE)   Unterstützt  
   Pending Break Event   Nicht unterstützt  
   Physical Address Extension (PAE)   Unterstützt  
   Safer Mode Extensions (SMX)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)   Unterstützt  
   Self-Snoop   Nicht unterstützt  
   Time Stamp Counter (TSC)   Unterstützt  
   Turbo Boost   Nicht unterstützt  
   Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Virtual Mode Extension   Unterstützt  
   x2APIC   Nicht unterstützt  
   XSAVE / XRSTOR Extended States   Nicht unterstützt  



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So,

es gibt probleme wenn ich den den 8 GB Speicher einbaue die sich bei mir wie folgt bemerkbar machen:

+ Wenn ich Bilder kopiere kann es gut sein das eins oder mehrere Bilder lila blaue oder allgemein viele Fragmente und Bildstörungen haben

+ Spiele die unter den 4 GB Speicher noch nie Fehlermeldungen angezeigt zeigen bei 8GB genau diese an.
--> Nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher
--> blablabla muss beendet werden
--> blablabla .exe funktioniert nicht mehr.

+ Manchmal (in unregelmäßigen Abständen) bekomme ich ein Bluescreen.


Nun habe ich den Speicher wieder zurück geschickt weil ich gedacht habe das er vielleicht kaputt sei, laut Mem. Test in der Werkstatt sei alles i.o.

Kann es gut möglich sein das ich bei mir was im Bios umstellen muss ?

Oder verträgt sich der PC mit den Speicher nicht ?


Vielleicht hat hier jemand sehr gut Ahnung davon und kann mir dabei helfen ?



Liebe Grüße

ps. falls ihr Screens von weiteren Tests oder sowas braucht sagt bescheid

Danke jetzt schonmal für die mühen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2013)

Teste die beiden Riegel mal jeweils einzeln - hast Du auch dann die Probs?

Im BIos kannst Du mal die Default / Standardwerte laden, vlt hilft schon das. 


Welches dieser Sets hast Du denn geholt: Team Group Elite in DDR3 240pin mit Einzelmodulgr  oder war es was anderes?


----------

